# gliclazides and weight gain



## nitaduck (Apr 26, 2012)

hi
i recently had some good advice and support around the fact that i gain weight when taking gliclazides and lose when i am taken off them
i would like to say thank you to you all and tell you that the diabetes nurse has now changed me to another tablet which should lower my sugars and help me lose weight
no results yet as only just started taking it but watch this page


----------



## slipper (Apr 26, 2012)

Good news for you Nitaduck,


----------



## KateR (Apr 26, 2012)

Will watch with interest.


----------

